# Foodsaver choices UUrrrrgh



## mosparky (Nov 5, 2017)

Doing some serious shopping around for a vac sealer. Budget says Foodsaver is a stretch and VacPro is only a dream. So Foodsaver it is.
What a PITA. Foodsaver site is only slightly helpful. Try to compare models and most have no features listed. I don't seem to be able to compare between this model in 3000 series and that in another series at all. I find sealers on retail site and they are not listed on Foodsaver site. No doubt they are Foodsaver, just some variant not listed. I'm guessing some of that is assigned model numbers for specific vendors, mostly tells them where you bought it, maybe a variation in what comes with it.
 Thought about Smokinal's offer but shipping was a killer. He still has them if someone more local is interested http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/foodsaver-vacuum-sealers.253995/
While awaiting the bad news from Al re: shipping, I checked with Foodsaver "Live Chat" about availability of parts. They told me not supported anymore. Next I came across their parts page and the parts were listed and in stock. Now I don't know how much faith to put into the "Live Chat" people or the site. Somebodies full of it. For the record parts are available through the aftermarket for not much money.
 I don't even know what features I really want. A simple vac and seal without on-board bag storage can be had for less than 50 bucks. I think I want a bit more than that, as the Shebeast has expressed an interest because of freezer burn, and the more it will do the more use she will have for it, the less likely I am to hear about a waste of money and counter space.
 For the moment the front runners are a 3920, a 4440 or a 5480 I found on fleabay.

 Sorry had to vent, this is driving me nuts. Rant over !


----------



## motocrash (Nov 5, 2017)

I have the el cheapo Foodsaver FM2000 and it suits me fine.It is a replacement for the bottom of the line model I have owned since the mid 90's which stopped sealing (heat bar took a dump) but vacuum pump is as strong as day one.It's now sitting in the garage awaiting a use for the vacuum pump.I am more of the utilitarian mindset with these,as long as it does what it's supposed to I'm happy.


----------



## berettafan (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a cheap food saver that I think came from sams club years ago.  Works fine.  Really not sure you need options on these things.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah,what he said. Lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 5, 2017)

I got an inexpensive Foodsaver fir Christmas last year.  I'm iut of town til tonight so I'll have to check the model number later. It does exactly what i want.  Vacs and seals well.  No problems.
Just got a 400 pound pig back from the butcher and except for the belly and a couple of big roasts that wouldn't fit in the bags its all vac sealed and in the freezer.  Foodsaver worked flawlessly.
I really can't think of any extra options i would want or use.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2017)

At the very least I would say bag storage and the built in cutter is something to have . Run out to Cabela's . They have the different models in stock on the self . I have the Game saver deluxe pro . They have the game saver $90 ,,, and the deluxe $140 . Don't go to low end .


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 5, 2017)

Lisa is a sponsor here take a look at her sealers. Sure she could answer any questions.

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## mosparky (Nov 5, 2017)

I am considering just a basic vac and seal. But I really would like it if the Shebeast would use it as well. Currently the features I find most useful (other than vac and seal) are a marinade cycle (she will really use that) and bag storage/cutter. I got enough crap around here I don't need more miscellaneous stuff without a dedicated place to keep it. I lose more stuff that way.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 5, 2017)

mosparky said:


> I am considering just a basic vac and seal. But I really would like it if the Shebeast would use it as well. Currently the features I find most useful (other than vac and seal) are a marinade cycle (she will really use that) and bag storage/cutter. I got enough crap around here I don't need more miscellaneous stuff without a dedicated place to keep it. I lose more stuff that way.


 Does the marinade cycle do anything other than just seal and not vac?


----------



## mosparky (Nov 5, 2017)

The best I can tell, you put the item and marinade in a specific canister and it pulls a vac on it in steps and then releases the vac at the end of the cycle. It does in minutes what the Shebeast takes hours (often over-nite) to do and she really likes to marinate chicken breast and such. We always seem to neglect starting the process til it's too late and we just find another way to season dinner.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2017)

You have great advice above ,,,


----------



## motocrash (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah,I've got those,plug in the hose and shazam.I thought you meant the more expensive machines had a some other feature.Yes it is nice instead of saying DOH! I should have taken these out last night and marinated them.30 mins under vacuum and it's game on.


----------

